# Cover my holz hausen?



## PhatWood (Dec 6, 2014)

I built a holz hausen a few months back based on some instructions I saw on Youtube.  One of the videos suggested covering the top with a tarp.  This is my first year of seasoning the wood with this technique, so I'm not sure how it will turn out.  Some say that the wind blows into the center and then acts like a chimney and goes up, so I could see how a tarp could potentially hinder than.  That chimney effect sounds very theoretical and bit hard to believe, but I'd like to hear the experience of the more seasoned wood stackers. Cover or no cover?  Here's a picture of the stack with my Fiskar x27 and a tire for some perspective.  I built it on a hill and it's mostly in the sun with a decent breeze.  That's my house up the hill that I need to bring it up next year.  Not looking forward to that.  Appreciate any tips!


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 6, 2014)

The umbrella would take care of it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 6, 2014)

I top cover any wood stack. No matter how it is stacked. Leaving breathing space under the cover for a holtz would be a good idea.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 7, 2014)

Personally I think the "chimney effect" claims for holz hausens are bogus. I don't see any confined chimney or force to move the air.  
I have made them for other reasons (mostly because they're just cool) and I'd say covering the top it's a tarp would be about the same cost/benefit as for regular stacks.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 7, 2014)

Been there done that. Holtzs do not season wood any faster than the normal methods of stacking.
They look cool, till they shrink and fall over.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks like the wood in the center will get neither sun nor wind and take longer to dry.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 7, 2014)

My experience with holzmietes were that the wood didn't season any faster . . . and I really don't think there was any chimney effect.

I left mine uncovered before taking them apart to move the wood into the shed . . . but the wood then sits there for another year. Personally, if I was looking for the best drying practice I would top cover any and all stacks.

For the record . . . never had any fall down.


----------



## SawdustSA (Dec 8, 2014)

I top cover mine like this.  Plastic sheeting which I staple around the edges to the wood.


----------



## CTFIRE (Dec 8, 2014)

I dont top cover mine and the wood seasons just fine. Air movement is key imo, so I would leave the top open. I do top cover any hotz I am pulling wood from or anticipate using prior to a snow storm. Other than that I let them be open.


----------



## bassJAM (Dec 8, 2014)

I leave mine uncovered until around August of the year I'm burning that stack.  Well, that's my plan at least, I never got around to covering this years wood until Thanksgiving after it rained all day and the top 3' or so was a little wet at first.

And yeah, I haven't had one fall yet either.


----------



## Gareth96 (Dec 8, 2014)

Could always cut a 6" hole at the high point of the tarp.. a little water would get in, but it would still be mostly covered.


----------



## Wood Duck (Dec 10, 2014)

If you cover with clear plastic you will get a greenhouse heating effect when the sun hits.


----------



## hickoryhoarder (Dec 10, 2014)

The holz haus looks cool.  Also looks like more work, and less wind and sun for some logs.  I don't generally cover wood stacks.  I bring stuff under the soffit of the house (very wide) about a month before burning (in warmer weather I never bring wood close to the house, for bug reasons).


----------

